# PPC MAC G3 reste bloqué au boot



## Bendixounet (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour a toutes... et tous (je veux pas de jaloux )
Je suis nouveau et néophyte en mode MAC. (chuis pas un expert) 

Voilà j'ai un PPC MAC G3 que j'ai acheter d'occasion (en allant dans ma présentation vous saurez pourquoi) pour refaire un G4 (échange d'alimentation), mais finalement pas compatible ,bref pas réussi ! j'avais mis les disques dur du G4 sur le G3 (les deux sont des PPC) et le G3 fonctionnais bien comme ça jusqu&#8217;à il y as quelque semaines, j'avais retirer la pile pour tester dans le G4, puis remis la pile le lendemain et donc remis l'horloge à l'heure et depuis il essaye de démarrer sur le disque avec OS 9.2 en lieu et place de Mac OSX 10.3.9 ce qui ne m'as pas paru trop bizarre car il pouvais démarrer sous l'un ou sous l'autre (il suffisait de choisir avant d'éteindre)
Je suis un peu perdu, car je n'entend plus le "bong" au démarrage, il y a pourtant des test, car le clavier et la souris s'allume et s'éteigne pour s'allumer de nouveau pendant qu'il y as une disquette à l'écran (avec un ? clignotant) puis une icone avec un ordi souriant et le logo MAC OS 9.2 et le message "bienvenus sur Mac OS" et cela s'arrête là; fond gris, plus de curseur de souris (mais réagi lorsque je la bouge....?????  :rose:

J'ai essayé avec un clavier USB filaire, avec un clavier USB sans fil qui fonctionnais avant avec ce G3, je n'ai pas d'idée pour le moment...
En auriez-vous ?
(Ha j'oubliais, je n'ai pas les CD d'installations ni le clavier et souris Apple)


D'avance je vous remercie de vous être pencher sur mon cas.

Pour info les voyants sur le devant (le bouton) est vert, sur la carte mère 4 led vertes allumées! et il ne s'éteint plus avec le bouton quand il est dans cet état (même avec le petit bouton sur la carte mère). obligé de faire un reset (démarrage à chaud).


----------



## CBi (12 Août 2012)

Bendixounet a dit:


> depuis il essaye de démarrer sur le disque avec OS 9.2 en lieu et place de Mac OSX 10.3.9 ce qui ne m'as pas paru trop bizarre car il pouvais démarrer sous l'un ou sous l'autre (il suffisait de choisir avant d'éteindre)



Je déduis de ce qui précède que tu as peut-être plusieurs partitions sur ton DD avec plusieurs systèmes installés, car si je me souviens bien, Panther ne permet pas le boot en mode classic. 

Essaie de démarrer tout en appuyant sur la touche Option de ton clavier = ça doit te permettre de choisir le système de démarrage, donc de revenir à un boot sur le 10.3.9.
A défaut, démarre en appuyant sur Shift ou sur Pomme-S pour simplifier le boot et essayer de contourner le point bloquant.


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2012)

Tu peux essayer de forcer le démarrage sur OsX en appuyant sur la touche "x" dès le "boing".
Il est possible à ce moment que l'ordi re-boote s'il était paramétré pour un boot avec Os9


----------



## Bendixounet (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour CBi, déjà merci de ta réponse, je teste ton procédé en ce moment (ayant un clavier PC la touche option est la touche windows si mon souvenir est bon CAD en bas la seconde touche en partant de gauche juste après la touche CTRL et avant la touche ALT -> sur mac ça doit correspondre à la touche commande pomme + espèce de petit carré bouclé... "bref avant la touche espace")
j'espère être assez précis. autre précision, je ne crois pas (pas vraiment sur en fait) qu'il y ai deux partitions, par contre deux disques dur physique de 80Go, ça oui, je pense donc que le premier est est pour le système 9.2.1 et le second 10.3.9.
Voilà pour ce qui est des précisions "matérielles".
j'ai testé donc avec cette touche "option"/"Logo MS" et toujours pas de BONG, le curseur bouge quelque secondes et puis la disquette au milieu reste "bloquée" pas de point ? au milieu, le mac ne s'éteint pas avec le bouton, je le reboote a chaud (reset). je reteste avec l'autre touche (commande/ALT) : idem
touche shift (majuscule) pire, juste écran gris, curseur en haut à gauche "inactif".
commande/alt + S:avec cette combinaison, curseur actif plus longtemps une 10 de secondes et le ? clignote dans la disquette, puis blocage...même si après quelque minutes je lache les touches, souris ne répond plus et toujours pas moyen d'éteindre normalement avec le bouton (même si je reste 15 secondes sur ce bouton), reset obligé.:mouais:
je précise que je reste environs 3/4 minutes appuyé sur ces touches... est-ce assez ?
:rateau:.... une idée ???   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------

Merci "invité" de ta réponse, le souci c'est que je n'entend plus le "Bong", j'ai même remis des baffles normaux sur la prise arrière au cas peu probable ou le baffle frontal serais HS.
je vais re-tester en enlevant le clavier usb filaire et remettre le clavier / souris sans fil qui avais dessus quand il fonctionnais, je vais juste les synchroniser sur un pc avant pour être sur qu'ils soient bien connectés au moment du démarrage. 

J'en perd tellement mon Latin, que j'essaie en ce moment en enlevant LES deux disques (qui viennent du G4) en remettant le (petit) disque d'origine du G3 un 6Go, au départ il avais presque l'air d'aller plus vite au boot... mais ma joie est vite retombée, toujours pas de BONG et en fait il se met sur l'écran de démarrage du MAC OS 9.2...
quand je le laisse démarrer sans appuyer sur les touches du clavier, il y as une icone en forme de dossier bleu avec en alternance un *?*, rien, puis le logo os9.2 et toujours comme ça pendant ..xx.. minutes, pas de curseur visible a l'écran...
là il est 14h45, cela fait plus de 50 minutes (j'ai eu le temps d'installer win xp totalement sur une petite machine !) qu'il y a cette icone de dossier bleu avec à l'intérieur un affichage en alternance d'un ? et du logo OS (2 visages en 1 bleu foncé et bleu clair. 
Ce n'est donc pas un disque dur qui défaille... ni la carte graphique, ni le clavier/souris qui réponde au démarrage...
Par contre il y as un mieux !, je sais l'éteindre au bouton "normalement" waouh ! ;o)
Je vais donc rebooter et voir ce que cela donne (sais-t'on jamais) avec ce petit disque et OS9.2.   wait & see...   bon bin c'est pas encore ça, maintenant ecran gris et curseur inactif en haut à gauche, reboot avec touche "commande/alt" et "s" la j'arrive sur l'écran de démarrage du Mac OS 9.2 et son message "Bienvenue sur Mac OS", je lache la combinaison de touche après 2/3 minutes et reste toujours au même endroit, normalement si mon souvenir est bon, il devrais afficher une barre de progression non?
Là, toujours rien, si le soleil brille dehors ;o{ 5 bonnes minutes et idem, plus moyen de l'éteindre par le bouton, je vais m'aérer un peu et reviendrai tout à l'heure...


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2012)

Ton G3, c'est un blanc/bleu ?
Si c'est le cas, pas étonnant ces soucis de boot avec un gros (c'est bien sûr relatif à l'heure actuelle 80Go)  disque.


----------



## Bendixounet (13 Août 2012)

Effectivement mon PPC G3 est un bleu et ...gris clair transparent. ptet bin blanc a l'origine ;o)
apres mon petit tour, j'ai fait quelque kilomètres en vélo... Djû que ça fait du bien! j'en suis revenu à mon G3, j'ai retirer a nouveau les disques du G4 (les "gros 80"), retirer la ram, les cables, la pile, puis tout remis, pas brutalement, mais bien décidé à en découdre avec ce genre de matériel (il as dû comprendre l'animal ma détermination ! ;o) car je l'ai redémarré, bon, il n'y avais toujours pas de "BONG", mais il as booter sur le disque avec mac OS 9.2.2, j'ai pu le vérifier pour moi être sur. j'ai réglé la date et l'heure et pas osé l'éteindre de suite  , puis je me suis décider à le relancer sur le disque de Mac OS 10.3.9 et là miracle, le bong !!! (oui, je sais moi non j'ai pas compris), depuis plusieurs redémarrage, tout est ok +/-, mais internet explorer Version 5.2 un peu lente, beaucoup même) j'en profite donc pour le booster un peu, car il avais affiché 896 Mo de Ram, et je lui avais mis 1 barrette de 512 en pc 133, qu'il reconnais en 256Mo et une autre en PC133 de 256Mo, reconnue comme 128Mo (les deux autres était des 256 Mo en PC100 double rank et était reconnues comme telle) j'ai donc rechercher dans mon stock et retrouvé 2 barrettes de 256Mo en PC133 mais double rank (d'abord tester dans un PC sain ok ->un vieux P3 1Ghz) et là presque merveille il m'indique 1GO de RAM, mais je vais devoir revoir ça, car depuis la fermeture du capot après installation des 2 autres barrettes, il rame à nouveau et se bloque... donc je vais le dé-booster et redescendre à 512Mo... peut-être iras-t'il mieux?, mais là maintenant, un peu fatigué, je vais me coucher. bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Invité (13 Août 2012)

Ils sont très capricieux ces G3.
Une fois qu'on a un truc qui tourne faut pas trop chercher pourquoi


----------



## Bendixounet (14 Août 2012)

Effectivement, il se comporte un peu ... bizarement, juste de quoi faire vendre un peu d'aspirine  , voilà donc quand je lui ai retirer une barrette de 256Mo, il m'affichais bien 768Mo de ram et ma foi, ça tournais pas trop mal, je ne parle que de l'OS puisqu'il n'y avais pas encore de "programme tiers" dessus, juste ce qu'il y avais d'origine., j'ai redémarrer avec Mac OS 9.2.2 pour voir si lui aussi "tenais la route" pas de soucis pour lui non plus, test avec office (hum 2001, mais ç'est ce qui est dessus et je le trouve suffisant pour une utilisation bureau standard), internet, par contre a force de regarder, fouiller j'ai du mettre un sacré bordel quelque part... pendant deux jours il as toujours démarrer sur l'OS 9.2.2 et aujourd'hui je voulais chercher la dernière version (si disponible) de internet explorer pour mac osX (10.3.9) et donc, en allant sur "pomme",  tableau de bord", démarrer, il ne me met plus que le disque MAC OS 9.2...? je verifie, les 2 disques sont encore connectés, je vais donc dans utilitaire disque, qui lui le trouve dans ata (normal c'est un IDE donc P ATA) et le met en "grisé" et me propose de "l'initialiser", seulement sous mac, je ne m'y connais pas encore trop et par prudence, j'ai juste quitté l'utilitaire disque. Aurais-je dû comme la petite voix me le suggérais cliquer sur "initialiser" ? que ce serais-t'il passer avec ce disque ?
Juste pour rappel, je suis pas mauvais en PC-win, mais totalement néophyte en mac...
D'avance merci pour votre aide.
(Car je compte racheter un PPC G4 pour refaire le mien -> pour rappel ma C-M est HS)
Tiens une autre question; je pourrais récuperer le processeur G4450Mhz et le mettre sur mon G3 350Mhz ?


----------



## Bendixounet (14 Août 2012)

Bendixounet a dit:


> Effectivement, il se comporte un peu ... bizarement, juste de quoi faire vendre un peu d'aspirine  , voilà donc quand je lui ai retirer une barrette de 256Mo, il m'affichais bien 768Mo de ram et ma foi, ça tournais pas trop mal, je ne parle que de l'OS puisqu'il n'y avais pas encore de "programme tiers" dessus, juste ce qu'il y avais d'origine., j'ai redémarrer avec Mac OS 9.2.2 pour voir si lui aussi "tenais la route" pas de soucis pour lui non plus, test avec office (hum 2001, mais ç'est ce qui est dessus et je le trouve suffisant pour une utilisation bureau standard), internet, par contre a force de regarder, fouiller j'ai du mettre un sacré bordel quelque part... pendant deux jours il as toujours démarrer sur l'OS 9.2.2 et aujourd'hui je voulais chercher la dernière version (si disponible) de internet explorer pour mac osX (10.3.9) et donc, en allant sur "pomme",  tableau de bord", démarrer, il ne me met plus que le disque MAC OS 9.2...? je verifie, les 2 disques sont encore connectés, je vais donc dans utilitaire disque, qui lui le trouve dans ata (normal c'est un IDE donc P ATA) et le met en "grisé" et me propose de "l'initialiser", seulement sous mac, je ne m'y connais pas encore trop et par prudence, j'ai juste quitté l'utilitaire disque. Aurais-je dû comme la petite voix me le suggérais cliquer sur "initialiser" ? que ce serais-t'il passer avec ce disque ?
> Juste pour rappel, je suis pas mauvais en PC-win, mais totalement néophyte en mac...
> D'avance merci pour votre aide.
> (Car je compte racheter un PPC G4 pour refaire le mien -> pour rappel ma C-M est HS)
> Tiens une autre question; je pourrais récuperer le processeur G4 ->450Mhz et le mettre sur mon G3 ->350Mhz ?



Nous voilà 3heures plus tard... ne me demander pas comment, plusieurs redémarrages, puis j'ai refait la même procédure ( OS 9.2.2; pomme, tableau de bord, démarrage) choisir le disque avec Mac OS X (10.3.9) et paf!, il redémarre sur Max OS X !
Du coup j'ai une autre question; peux-t'on dupliquer son disque dur avec le système (Mac osX) sur un autre disque dur (capacité différente?) pour le cas ou il viendrais en "fin de vie" tout en sachant que je n'ai pas les cd d'installation de ce système ?


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2012)

La duplication se nome clonage 
Tu as plusieurs méthodes :
avec l'utilitaire de disque et l'onglet "restaurer" c'est assez explicite, sinon fais une petite recherche
avec des utilitaires tiers CCC (copy carbon cloner) SuperDuper par ex

Pour booter direct sur OsX, je rappelle la touche x enfoncée au boot !


----------

